# spinal hypralgesia



## Guest (Sep 13, 2001)

menas loosely spinal oversensitivity. from amjor source. this articles shows evidence of a possible pathway for hyperreactivity that has been notedin some cases: Spinal Hyperalgesia Seen In Irritable Bowel PatientAmerican Journal of Gastroenterology09/04/2001By Elda Hauschildtdostor's guide http://www.docguide.com/ should be free after login.tom


----------

